# Bioware Games XML error



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

Error: switch from current encoding to specified encoding not supported. Line 1, Column 40 inter XML settings

This error appears when running autorun on Mass Effect 1 and Dragon Age. When using manual setup I can get to the point where I can either pick custom or express installation and then it crashes. As I have been googling it turned out this is a quite common problem. But on none of the topics was there given a usefull answer. The most usefull topic I found was this:

Mass Effect Community - Error: XML Settings

Funny thing is, I installed ME on this system when I just did a fresh install of win7 and it worked fine. And it kept running fine. But a week or so ago I encountered a texture bug (not related) so I decided to reinstall ME which didn't work due to the error.

Test results from CanYouRunIt for ME are posted below although I doubt it will be much help. I considered using system restore but I have no idea when the error might have occured since I never had problems running the game itself.

I don't mind doing a fresh install of win7 but I fear I will encounter the same error after doing some of the Windows updates where I suspect the problem lies.

Additional info:

No error when running or installing other games

Ran autorun in all compatibility modes as admin

Run in safemode

CPU
Recommended: 2.6+ GHz Intel or 2.4+ GHz AMD
You Have: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
PASS

CPU Speed
Recommended: 2.6+ GHz Intel or 2.4+ GHz AMD
You Have: 2.4 GHz Performance Rated at: 5.28 GHz
PASS

RAM
Recommended: 2 GB
You Have: 3.0 GB
PASS

OS
Recommended: Windows XP / Vista / 7
You Have: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 32-bit
PASS

Video Card
Recommended: ATI X1800 XL series or higher, NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX or higher
You Have: GeForce 8600 GT
PASS

DirectX version
Recommended: 9.0c
You Have: 11.0
PASS

Sound Card
Recommended: Yes
You Have: High Definition Audio Device
PASS

WDC WD64 00AAKS-22A7B SCSI Disk Device

Any help appreciated - XeeGen


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

This sure is a difficult problem... anyway I'll do my best.

It appears that the problem is specifically related to Vista SP1 and 64-bit systems..

However you could try to copy the contents of the DVD to your hard drive, run Setup.exe (or whatever it is to install the game) as administrator and in compatibility mode for XP SP3 or Vista (w/o service pack). 

Also consider that if you say you have Windows 7 and it works fine on that, you could run the game using that instead.


----------



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh I think I might have explained it incorrect. The game -used- to work on Windows 7 and I imagine it still would, if only I could install it. I actually never played ME on an XP installation. That's what is so odd. I basicly have the exact same system but something must have changed to give me this error. And even more odd is that all the posts I found on the internet were either related to XP or vista while my problem is with Win 7.

Even more odd is that this isn't just 1 game but basicly all games released by bioware and bioware only. Dragon age, Mass effect and mass effect 2 all have this problem.

Also I tried copying everything to my HD and run it in every mode I can think of, no luck.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

So let me get something straight... you have Vista, XP and Windows 7? If it is at all possible to try the installation on another OS then by all means try that. But I'm going to still say it might be a 64-bit incompatibility that for some reason isn't very universal.


----------



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

No, I just have windows 7 32 bit.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah I'm getting mixed messages... 

Have you tried using Virtual XP?


----------



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

Installing now but I'm afraid I'm going to do a fresh instal of win 7 anyway. It seems my computer can't run longer then 10 minutes or so before it freezes up. I'm starting to think this error is caused by a fault in my system instead of a fault in the installation software.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

ah yes that;s a critical problem that should not have been ignored. Have you done a virus scan lately? Also download Speed Fan and post your temps. I got to go, I'll figure out this later, you might be wise to make another thread in Windows if this becomes not game-related.


----------



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it appears my Nod32 broke or something well no matter. The virtual XP worked, I can now run the setup. However I cannot install Mass Effect on my D drive. I can choose my games folder on D but I cannot click next. I can only install the game in the virtual xp directory. Do you anyway to bypass this, since I'm quite sure I won't have any problems running the game on windows 7.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

As far as I am aware of you can only install programs from within the Virtual XP environment.

If your Nod32 is not functional then use an online scan. Don't worry about if it's any less effective... they work pretty much the same, sans the active defense.


----------



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

Just did a fresh install of Win7 and both ME and DAO work fine. I wonder if I'll get the error after I did some Windows Updates. Well I can always resort to virtual XP in that case, so thanks a lot for your help. :smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm glad the problem seems sorted. I'm still concerned for your Nod32 though. 

For now please mark the thread as Solved under Thread Tools in the top right.


----------



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Bioware Games XML error*

I'm not really sure where to post this but even after the fresh installation of Windows 7 the BSOD persisted. My computer would either freeze up or get a BSOD within 10-20 minutes. When booting in safe mode I didn't get either. I decided to uninstall and delete NOD32 since it has been glitchy the last few days. After the reboot my pc ran OK. I'm not exactly sure how long (5-10 min maybe) but after a while I decided to run the Dragon age setup and I think I got a BSOD near the end of the installation. I rebooted again and deleted the dragon age folder and so far my pc has been running for 80 minutes.

At the moment I'm reluctant to reboot or reinstall Dragon Age or NOD32 since I'm not sure which program is causing it or if it's related at all. I do know that nod32 installs some of it's own drivers. (conflicting maybe?)

I downloaded the stuff from the BSOD posting page but I don't think I need their help yet. Especially since you have been so helpfull. Your online quickscan didn't reveal any infections. And the windows memory diagnostic didn't reveal any problems either.

So basicly my question is, do you know if the installation of DAO is related to the crashes?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Bioware Games XML error*

Click on the Start button and then on Control Panel.

Tip: In a hurry? Type system in the search box after clicking Start. Choose System under the Control Panel heading in the list of results and then skip to Step 4.

Click on the System and Security link.

Note: If you're viewing the Small icons or Large icons view of Control Panel, you won't see this link. Simply double-click on the System icon and proceed to Step 4.

Click on the System link.

In the task pane on the left, click the Advanced system settings link.

Locate the Startup and Recovery section near the bottom of the window and click on the Settings button.

In the Startup and Recovery window, locate and uncheck the check box next to Automatically restart.

Click OK in the Startup and Recovery window.

Click OK in the System Properties window.

You can now close the System window.

From now on, when a problem causes a BSOD or another major error that halts the system, Windows 7 will not force a reboot. You'll have to reboot manually when an error appears.

make sure you write down the information at the top of the screen.


----------



## Niirai (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Bioware Games XML error*

Strange thing is I don't always get the same error either. Twice I got the IRQL message and a few other times I didn't. Below is some info from my last BSOD. Do you think it's safe to reboot and install software? Or should I consult the BSOD forums before messing around?

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1000008e
BCP1:	C0000005
BCP2:	82C52D81
BCP3:	9CE5F9C0
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\030111-21309-01.dmp
C:\Users\name\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-28142-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Bioware Games XML error*

From the TechNet on the IRQL errors

This error usually occurs after the installation of a buggy device driver, system service, or BIOS. To resolve it quickly, restart your computer, and press F8 at the character-mode menu that displays the operating system choices, choose the Last Known Good Configuration option. This option is most effective when only one driver or service is added at a time. For additional error messages that might help pinpoint the device or driver that is causing the error, check the System Log in Event Viewer. Disabling memory caching of the BIOS might also resolve this error. You should also run hardware diagnostics supplied by the system manufacturer, especially the memory scanner

If you have more than one stick of RAM and have still encountered the shut down problem in safe mode than take one stick out and try again, if it still happens switch the stick of RAM and if it still persists try using a different slot. If it still persists than keep only one stick of RAM in the slot and run Memtest after burning it to a disc.


----------

